# Γιατί έχουμε εκλογές;



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2012)

Πέρα του ότι έχω πρόβλημα γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να ψηφίσω, έχω κι ένα άλλο πρόβλημα: Αδυνατώ να καταλάβω για ποιο λόγο αύριο έχουμε εκλογές. Το Σύνταγμά μας προβλέπει οι εκλογές να γίνονται κάθε τέσσερα χρόνια, και πιστεύω ότι υπάρχει καλός λόγος που συμβαίνει αυτό. Η πολιτική σταθερότητα και η ομαλή λειτουργία των θεσμών είναι συνθήκες απαραίτητες για την ύπαρξη και τη διατήρηση του δημοκρατικού πολιτεύματος. Αντίθετα, η πολιτική αστάθεια υπονομεύει το πολίτευμα και ανοίγει τον δρόμο σε άλλες, σκοτεινές λύσεις. Πιστεύω ότι οι πολίτες πρέπει να επιλέγουν τους εκπροσώπους τους αυστηρά κάθε τέσσερα χρόνια, και να υφίστανται τις συνέπειες της επιλογής τους, καλές οι κακές, για όλο αυτό το χρονικό διάστημα. Αν επέλεξαν στραβά, επειδή, ας πούμε, παρασύρθηκαν από λαϊκιστικές υποσχέσεις του τύπου «λεφτά υπάρχουν», ας λουστούν την επιλογή τους για τέσσερα χρόνια, ώστε να πάρουν το μάθημα και να μην το ξανακάνουν. (Στο ενδιάμεσο, καλό είναι να τους δίνεται το δικαίωμα ψήφου για πλείστα όσα επιμέρους ζητήματα. Σε πολλές δυτικές χώρες γίνονται τακτικά δημοψηφίσματα για ζητήματα μεγαλύτερης ή μικρότερης σημασίας. Αλλά εκλογές για τη σύνθεση του κοινοβουλίου πρέπει να γίνονται ανά τακτά, αυστηρά καθορισμένα, χρονικά διαστήματα. Εν προκειμένω, την τετραετία. Αυτό τουλάχιστον λέει το Σύνταγμα και αυτό πιστεύω κι εγώ.)

Βέβαια για τα πολιτικά μας κόμματα όλα αυτά είναι ψιλά γράμματα, καθώς κάθε κόμμα που βρίσκεται σε θέση αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης (και όχι μόνο) θεωρεί υποχρέωσή του να ζητάει εκλογές κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι, εν μέσω της εκάστοτε κυβερνητικής θητείας. Είχαμε λοιπόν μια κυβέρνηση που εκλέχθηκε πανηγυρικά υποσχόμενη παροχές. Τα έκανε θάλασσα και παραιτήθηκε. Πολύ σωστά. Αυτό βέβαια δεν σημαίνει ότι πρέπει να διαλυθεί η βουλή και να ξαναγίνουν εκλογές. Και πράγματι, κατά περίεργο τρόπο, έτσι έγινε: η παραιτηθείσα κυβέρνηση έδωσε τη θέση της σε μια νέα κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας που υποστηριζόταν από το 85% των βουλευτών, οι οποίοι είχαν εξασφαλίσει άνω του 75% των ψήφων του εκλογικού σώματος. Και αντί αυτή η κυβέρνηση να εξαντλήσει τη θητεία της βουλής, ολοκληρώνοντας την τετραετία, παραιτήθηκε ύστερα από λίγους μόλις μήνες, υποκύπτοντας στην αφροσύνη και την ακρισία ενός πολιτικού αρχηγού ο οποίος, με μοναδική πολιτική διορατικότητα που του επιτρέπει να μας ξαναζητά ανερυθρίαστα την ψήφο μας, πίστευε ότι όλες οι δημοσκοπήσεις που του έδιναν ποσοστά κάτω του 20% ήταν εσφαλμένες, και ότι θα εξασφάλιζε την κοινοβουλευτική αυτοδυναμία διπλασιάζοντας τα δημοσκοπικά ποσοστά του κόμματός του. Γίνανε λοιπόν εκλογές. Και ακολούθησε το ακόμα πιο ωραίο: Αντί να σχηματιστεί κυβέρνηση, η βουλή διαλύθηκε και προκηρύχθηκαν νέες εκλογές. Με άλλα λόγια, οι εκπρόσωποί μας μάς είπαν ότι δεν τους άρεσε αυτό που ψηφίσαμε, και ότι πρέπει να ψηφίσουμε ξανά. Και τώρα έχει πέσει η πρόταση η κυβέρνηση που, καλώς εχόντων, θα σχηματιστεί μετά τις εκλογές, να έχει ορίζοντα μέχρι τις ευρωεκλογές του 2014. (Ευσεβείς πόθοι, αν με ρωτήσετε. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι ζήτημα αν η κυβέρνηση που θα σχηματιστεί θα βγάλει το έτος.)

Μ’ αυτά και μ’ αυτά, έρχομαι σε αυτό που εγώ πιστεύω ότι είναι το πραγματικό διακύβευμα των εκλογών. Όχι το αν αύριο θα έχουμε μνημόνιο ή αντιμνημόνιο, όχι το αν θα έχουμε ευρώ ή δραχμή, αλλά το αν θα έχουμε δημοκρατία. Έστω αυτήν την κουτσουρεμένη, αστική, κοινοβουλευτική δημοκρατία. Γιατί στις προηγούμενες εκλογές είδαμε να εικοσιπενταπλασιάζει την εκλογική της δύναμη η μοναδική γνήσια αντισυστημική παράταξη της χώρας. Και αν σε αυτές τις εκλογές διατηρήσει τα ποσοστά της ή ακόμη και τα αυξήσει (κάτι που, όσο κι αν το απεύχομαι, δυστυχώς δεν το θεωρώ διόλου απίθανο), δεν θα αργήσει η μέρα που αυτοί, οι αληθινοί και γνήσιοι εχθροί της δημοκρατίας, θα επιχειρήσουν να κάνουν όλα αυτά που βλέπαμε και ακούγαμε να ζητάνε απερίφραστα, ντυμένοι με τον μανδύα του «απλού», «αγανακτισμένου» πολίτη: Να κρεμάσουν τους προδότες, να κάψουν το μπουρδέλο τη βουλή, κ.ο.κ. Η δημοκρατία είναι ένα ευαίσθητο λουλούδι που θέλει στοργή και φροντίδα. Αν δεν τον ποτίζουμε θα μαραθεί. Αν δεν ξεριζώνουμε τα ζιζάνια, θα το πνίξουν. Και δεν θα φταίει ούτε η ξηρασία ούτε τα ζιζάνια. Θα φταίμε εμείς που δεν το φροντίσαμε.

Ελπίζω το σημείωμά μου αυτό να μην γίνει αφορμή να πλακωθούμε. Δεν έχω κανέναν τέτοιο σκοπό, μόνο να μοιραστώ την αγωνία μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 16, 2012)

Μολονότι συμμερίζομαι πολλές από τις απορίες και αγωνίες και εκτιμήσεις σου, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να μελετήσουμε σε πόσες δημοκρατικές (χωρίς εισαγωγικά) χώρες με κοινοβουλευτικό σύστημα δεν υπάρχουν πρόνοιες για πρόωρες εκλογές. Έχω την αίσθηση ότι θα είναι ελάχιστες και αυτό επειδή η δημοκρατία πρέπει να προβλέπει δικλίδα ασφάλειας όταν προκύπτει «έκτακτη ανάγκη» ή «προφανής ασυμβατότητα με το λαϊκό αίσθημα».

Ουσιαστικά, είναι αυτό που κάνει κι εσένα να σκέφτεσαι ότι και η επόμενη κυβέρνηση θα είναι βραχύβια και αυτό που κάνει κάποιους να αναρωτιούνται πώς είναι δυνατόν να υπάρξει στις τωρινές συνθήκες κυβέρνηση συνεργασίας με έναν (ή περισσότερους) ισχυρούς παίκτες εκτός ευθυνών διακυβέρνησης.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2012)

Ναι, σε "έκτακτες" ανάγκες ας γίνουν πρόωρες εκλογές. Αλλά το έκτακτο είναι εξορισμού η εξαίρεση, και σε εμάς δεν είναι η εξαίρεση το να γίνουν πρόωρες εκλογές, αλλά το να ολοκληρωθεί η θητεία της εκάστοτε κυβέρνησης. Έτσι, έχει εδραιωθεί η αντίληψη πως αν δεν μας αρέσει το αποτέλεσμα των εκλογών δεν πολυπειράζει κιόλας, γιατί θα ξαναψηφίσουμε ύστερα από κάνα χρόνο. Αυτό φοβάμαι ότι καλλιεργεί την ανευθυνότητα τόσο στο εκλογικό σώμα όσο και τους πολιτικούς.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2012)

Εν πρώτοις, ο νόμος προβλέπει την ντε φάκτο πλειοψηφία του κόμματος που βρίσκεται στην κυβέρνηση, οπότε πρόωρες εκλογές μπορούν να γίνουν αν το κόμμα χάσει την υποστήριξη αρκετών βουλευτών ώστε να μην έχει πλειοψηφία στην βουλή. Αυτό έχει συμβεί στο παρελθόν (π.χ. στην κυβέρνηση Μητσοτάκη, '90-'93). Στην σημερινή κατάσταση, οι εκλογές ήταν ανάγκη να διεξαχθούν γιατί είμαστε σε μια πολύ ιστορική στιγμή, σε μια κρίσιμη ώρα για την Ελλάδα. Ποτέ στην σύγχρονη ιστορία της η Ελλάδα δεν έχει ζήσει κάτι παρόμοιο· ούτε το '90 ούτε καν στις προηγούμενες χρεοκοπίες. Σήμερα η κατάσταση είναι πιο κρίσιμη από ποτέ. Σωστά γίνονται εκλογές. Κατά τα άλλα συμφωνώ με την συνήθεια των προηγούμενων κυβερνήσεων να προκηρύσσουν πρόωρες εκλογές. Μεταπολιτευτικά έχουμε 14 κυβερνήσεις (αν μετρήσουμε και την τελευταία), εκ των οποίων μόνο οι 3 ήταν κανονικές τετραετίες (αν μετρήσουμε σαν πλήρεις αυτές που είναι, το πολύ, παρά 2 μήνες 4 χρόνια*, γιατί ακριβώς 4 χρόνια δεν ήταν καμμιά).


* η κυβέρνηση Παπανδρέου '81-85 κράτησε 4 χρόνια παρά 4,5 μήνες, η κυβέρνηση Σημίτη '96-'00 κράτησε 4 χρόνια παρά 5,5 μήνες ενώ οι κυβερνήσεις Μητσοτάκη '90-93 και Καραμανλή '04-'07, κράτησαν ακριβώς 3,5 χρόνια. Όλες οι άλλες κράτησαν λιγότερο από 3 χρόνια.


----------



## panadeli (Jun 16, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Στην σημερινή κατάσταση, οι εκλογές ήταν ανάγκη να διεξαχθούν γιατί είμαστε σε μια πολύ ιστορική στιγμή, σε μια κρίσιμη ώρα για την Ελλάδα.



Δεν είμαι καθόλου σίγουρος ότι σε κρίσιμες ιστορικές στιγμές είναι φρόνιμο να προκηρύσσονται εκλογές. Οι εκλογές λειτουργούν πάντοτε αποσταθεροποιητικά, πολώνουν τα πράγματα και δεν επιτρέπουν τη λήψη ψύχραιμων αποφάσεων. Εφόσον υπάρχει κυβέρνηση που στηρίζεται από νόμιμα εκλεγμένη βουλή, της οποίας μάλιστα υπολείπονται δύο χρόνια θητείας ακόμα, δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να γίνουν εκλογές. Ας πούμε ότι γινόταν κάτι ακόμα πιο έκτακτο απ' όσα μας συμβαίνουν σήμερα, ξερωγώ ότι κάποιο γειτονικό κράτος μας κήρυσσε πόλεμο. Τι θα κάναμε τότε; Θα διαλύαμε τη βουλή να κάνουμε εκλογές;

Ένα σχετικό παράδειγμα είναι οι προεδρικές εκλογές των ΗΠΑ (διαφορετικό σύστημα κοινοβουλευτικής δημοκρατίας, ασφαλώς, αλλά η λογική ισχύει), οι οποίες έχουν γίνει πάντοτε ανά τετραετία, χωρίς εξαίρεση στα 250 χρόνια ζωής της χώρας ως ανεξάρτητο κράτος! Στις ΗΠΑ υπάρχει και ο κανόνας ότι ο Πρόεδρος απαγορεύεται να κυβερνήσει περισσότερο από δύο θητείες, ένας κανόνας που έχει επίσης υπάρξει απαράβατος, με μία μοναδική εξαίρεση, την περίοδο του Β' Παγκοσμίου Πολέμου, όταν παρατάθηκε η θητεία του Ρούσβελτ λόγω συνθηκών έκτακτης ανάγκης. Το αναφέρω αυτό για να επισημάνω ότι, αν θεωρήσουμε πως σε συνθήκες έκτακτης ανάγκης κρίνεται δικαιολογημένο να παρθούν έκτακτες αποφάσεις, τότε αυτές είναι προτιμότερο να έχουν ως άξονα τη σταθεροποίηση του πολιτεύματος (π.χ. παράταση της θητείας του Προέδρου) και όχι την αποσταθεροποίησή του (προκήρυξη εκλογών). Οι διαδοχικές εκλογές και οι βραχύβιες, θνησιγενείς κυβερνήσεις υπονομεύουν το πολίτευμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 16, 2012)

Ναι, αλλά η κατάσταση πολέμου είναι διαφορετικό πράγμα* και το σύστημα των ΗΠΑ είναι εξόχως διαφορετικό από το δικό μας.


* εξωτερικός κίνδυνος, σε αντίθεση με την τωρινή μας κατάσταση


----------



## Irini (Jun 17, 2012)

Κοίτα, το αμερικάνικο σύστημα δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σαν παράδειγμα. Αυτοί έχουν και το Κογκρέσο (εκλογές κάθε 6 χρόνια) και την Βουλή των Αντιπροσώπων (εκλογές κάθε 2 χρόνια). Και όπως μπορεί κανείς να δει από το πώς έχουν εξελιχθεί τα πράγματα στην Αμερικάνικη πολιτική σκηνή, και τα δύο αυτά σώματα παίζουν σημαντικότατο ρόλο στην λήψη αποφάσεων. Γιατί δεν κοιτάμε τα άλλα κοινοβουλευτικά συστήματα; Πάω στοίχημα ότι τα δικά μας χάλια δεν θα τα συναντήσουμε σε πολλά ;)
Γενικότερα πρέπει να πω ότι συμφωνώ, όπως άλλωστε και οι περισσότεροι πιστεύω, ότι αυτό το κακό με τις εκλογές κάθε τρεις και λίγο και την κατάχρηση των ασφαλιστικών δικλείδων του συστήματός μας (που καλώς υπάρχουν) έχει παραγίνει. Δεν πιστεύω όμως ότι στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση έπρεπε να μην κάνουμε εκλογές για τους λόγους που έχουν αναφερθεί παραπάνω.


----------



## pontios (Jun 17, 2012)

Hi and good luck today..
Let's hope that whoever ends up in power, it ends up proving to be the best outcome for Greece.

Here's a crazy idea that's been floating aimlessly in the recesses of my mind.
Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η Ελλάδα (και άλλες δημοκρατίες) χρειάζεται μια αλλαγή συντάγματος που θα προβλέπει τη δημιουργία ενός ξεχωριστού και μόνιμου διοικητικού οργάνου (απολιτικό) που θα επιβλέπει τις διαδοχικές κυβερνήσεις, με το σκοπό να διασφαλίσει ότι τα προγράμματά τους (και οι προεκλογικές υποσχέσεις τους) όχι μόνο θα είναι υπεύθυνα και υλοποιήσαμε από τώρα και στο εξής, άλλα και ότι στη συνεχεία θα εκτελεσθούν για το συμφέρον του κράτος.

Αυτό το μόνιμο όργανο θα αποφασίζει και θα κρίνει πια κόμματα θα έχουν πρόσβαση στις εκλογές, έτσι ώστε να μετάσχουν μόνο τα κόμματα που έχουν τα στρατηγικά μακροπρόθεσμα συμφέροντα της Ελλάδα ως βασικός τους στόχο, δεν έχουν πια νόημα τα βραχυπρόθεσμα σχέδια (και ένα άλλο θέμα ίσως - τα ακραία κόμματα τι νόημα έχουν, εδώ που τα λέμε; )
Κάποιοι θα πουν εδώ βεβαία ότι αυτό το όργανο που προτείνω ήδη υπάρχει. με την Ευρωζώνη, αλλά νομίζω ότι κάθε δημοκρατία πρέπει να μεριμνήσει ανεξαρτήτως για τους πολίτες της.
This permanently installed overseeing body that I envisage would ensure that important and viable, long term (20 year plus) plans are carried out by successive governments, so that a strategically important course of action (involving the so called "non-negotiables") is maintained, regardless of which party is in power,i.e. not chopped and changed at the whim of short term irresponsible governments.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 17, 2012)

pontios said:


> Here's a crazy idea that's been floating aimlessly in the recesses of my mind.
> Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η Ελλάδα (και άλλες δημοκρατίες) χρειάζεται μια αλλαγή συντάγματος που θα προβλέπει τη δημιουργία ενός ξεχωριστού και μόνιμου διοικητικού οργάνου (απολιτικό) που θα επιβλέπει τις διαδοχικές κυβερνήσεις, με το σκοπό να διασφαλίσει ότι τα προγράμματά τους (και οι προεκλογικές υποσχέσεις τους) όχι μόνο θα είναι υπεύθυνα και υλοποιήσαμε από τώρα και στο εξής, άλλα και ότι στη συνεχεία θα εκτελεσθούν για το συμφέρον του κράτος.
> 
> Αυτό το μόνιμο όργανο θα αποφασίζει και θα κρίνει πια κόμματα θα έχουν πρόσβαση στις εκλογές, έτσι ώστε να μετάσχουν μόνο τα κόμματα που έχουν τα στρατηγικά μακροπρόθεσμα συμφέροντα της Ελλάδα ως βασικός τους στόχο, δεν έχουν πια νόημα τα βραχυπρόθεσμα σχέδια ...



And so you can kiss democracy goodbye. Αυτό το πολίτευμα υπάρχει, και ονομάζεται δικτατορία. Απολιτικός σχηματισμός που θα επιβλέπει τη λειτουργία των κομμάτων και θα τους επιβάλει πώς θα λειτουργήσουν ακυρώνει αυθωρεί και παραχρήμα τη λαϊκή κυριαρχία. 

Κατά τ' άλλα συμφωνώ σχεδόν 100% με τον Panadeli, με μια δευτερεύουσα ένσταση, ότι για διενέργεια πρόωρων εκλογών δεν διερρήγνυε τα ιμάτιά του μόνο ο καιροσκόπος, αρχνομανής Σαμαράς αλλά οι πάντες, ακόμα και η "μετριοπαθής" ΔημΑρ. Και, κυρίως, το εκλογικό σώμα.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 17, 2012)

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ με τον Παναντέλη. Η αρχομανία του Σαμαρά αλλά και η απουσία ψυχραιμίας των υπολοίπων που, όπως λέει η Μπέρνι, ζητούσαν διακαώς εκλογές, όχι μόνο είναι οι γενεσιουργές αιτίες της αστάθειας που βλέπουμε γύρω μας έντονη, αλλά και μας έχουν ήδη κοστίσει μερικές εκατοντάδες εκατομμύρια ευρώ. 



pontios said:


> Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι η Ελλάδα (και άλλες δημοκρατίες) χρειάζεται μια αλλαγή συντάγματος που θα προβλέπει τη δημιουργία ενός ξεχωριστού και μόνιμου διοικητικού οργάνου (απολιτικό) που θα επιβλέπει τις διαδοχικές κυβερνήσεις, με το σκοπό να διασφαλίσει ότι τα προγράμματά τους (και οι προεκλογικές υποσχέσεις τους) όχι μόνο θα είναι υπεύθυνα και υλοποιήσαμε από τώρα και στο εξής, άλλα και ότι στη συνεχεία θα εκτελεσθούν για το συμφέρον του κράτος.
> 
> Αυτό το μόνιμο όργανο θα αποφασίζει και θα κρίνει πια κόμματα θα έχουν πρόσβαση στις εκλογές, έτσι ώστε να μετάσχουν μόνο τα κόμματα που έχουν τα στρατηγικά μακροπρόθεσμα συμφέροντα της Ελλάδα ως βασικός τους στόχο, δεν έχουν πια νόημα τα βραχυπρόθεσμα σχέδια (και ένα άλλο θέμα ίσως - τα ακραία κόμματα τι νόημα έχουν, εδώ που τα λέμε; )
> Κάποιοι θα πουν εδώ βεβαία ότι αυτό το όργανο που προτείνω ήδη υπάρχει. με την Ευρωζώνη, αλλά νομίζω ότι κάθε δημοκρατία πρέπει να μεριμνήσει ανεξαρτήτως για τους πολίτες της.
> This permanently installed overseeing body that I envisage would ensure that important and viable, long term (20 year plus) plans are carried out by successive governments, so that a strategically important course of action (involving the so called "non-negotiables") is maintained, regardless of which party is in power,i.e. not chopped and changed at the whim of short term irresponsible governments.


You must be joking.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

Φίλε Χρήστο,

Σέβομαι την αγωνία σου, την αγάπη σου για την πατρίδα και την απομακρυσμένη ματιά σου. Η λύση στα προβλήματα δεν μπορεί να είναι ο γύψος. Η λύση δεν μπορεί να βρίσκεται σε αριστοκρατικά συστήματα. Θα εκλέγονται αυτοί οι «άριστοι» που φαντάζεσαι ή θα είναι «ελέω Θεού»; Μα δεν χύθηκε τόσο αίμα για να γλιτώσουμε από την τυραννία των σοφών, των βασιλιάδων και των αποκλειστικών πλασιέ των θεών και της απόλυτης αλήθειας;

Η λύση πρέπει και μπορεί να βρίσκεται μόνο στη μόρφωση και στη διαφάνεια, στην κατανόηση και στην ανοχή, στη λογική και τη συνεργασία.

Η δημοκρατία, το έχουν πουν πει πολλοί, είναι δύσκολο και ζόρικο πράγμα. Και είναι το καλύτερο σύστημα που έχει ανακαλύψει ο άνθρωπος από όσα, πολλά, έχει δοκιμάσει. Κυρίως, επειδή είναι το μόνο που μπορεί να αυτοδιορθώνεται.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 17, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Πέρα του ότι έχω πρόβλημα γιατί δεν ξέρω τι να ψηφίσω



το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ, περισσότερο από κάθε άλλη φορά. Δουλεύοντας την αποκλειστική μέθοδο, αποκλείοντας δηλαδή σιγά-σιγά τα κόμματα που για Χ, Ψ λόγους δεν πρόκειται να ψηφίσω, μένω με μια εξαιρετικά σύντομη λίστα στο χέρι.



> (Ευσεβείς πόθοι, αν με ρωτήσετε. Κατά τη γνώμη μου, είναι ζήτημα αν η κυβέρνηση που θα σχηματιστεί θα βγάλει το έτος.)



Δε νομίζω ότι πάει κανείς να ψηφίσει με την προοπτική ότι θα εκλεγεί κάποια ισχυρή κυβέρνηση που θα βγάλει τετραετία. Κατά βάθος όλοι ξέρουμε ότι όποια κυβέρνηση σχηματιστεί, θα είναι απλώς για να βγάλει τα κάστανα από τη φωτιά, κι αν θα τα βγάλει τελικά.



drsiebenmal said:


> Η δημοκρατία, το έχουν πουν πει πολλοί, είναι δύσκολο και ζόρικο πράγμα. Και είναι το καλύτερο σύστημα που έχει ανακαλύψει ο άνθρωπος από όσα, πολλά, έχει δοκιμάσει. Κυρίως, επειδή είναι το μόνο που μπορεί να αυτοδιορθώνεται.



Ένα από τα τιμήματα της δημοκρατίας είναι ότι προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη ώριμων κι ενεργών κι υπεύθυνων πολιτών. Αυτοί είναι που κάνουν τις αυτο-διορθώσεις. *H εικόνα που έχουμε όμως* από την μεγάλη πλειοψηφία του σώματος των πολιτών, είναι ότι τέτοιοι πολίτες στην Ελλάδα τουλάχιστον δεν είναι πλειοψηφία. Εξού κι η εικόνα που παρουσιάζει το πολίτευμά μας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 17, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Ένα από τα τιμήματα της δημοκρατίας είναι ότι προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη ώριμων κι ενεργών κι υπεύθυνων πολιτών





drsiebenmal said:


> Η λύση πρέπει και μπορεί να βρίσκεται μόνο στη *μόρφωση *και στη διαφάνεια, στην κατανόηση και στην ανοχή, στη λογική και τη συνεργασία.
> Η δημοκρατία, το έχουν πουν πει πολλοί, είναι δύσκολο και ζόρικο πράγμα. Και είναι το καλύτερο σύστημα που έχει ανακαλύψει ο άνθρωπος από όσα, πολλά, έχει δοκιμάσει. Κυρίως, επειδή είναι το μόνο που μπορεί να αυτοδιορθώνεται.


Αφού μου κάνεις την τιμή να με τσιτάρεις, τουλάχιστον τσιτάρισέ με σωστά. Όπως το κάνεις είναι σαν να έχω ξεχάσει να αναφέρω αυτό το πραγματικά σημαντικό, που έρχεσαι να το προσθέσεις εσύ.


----------



## LostVerse (Jun 17, 2012)

Κακώς θεωρείς ότι πόσταρα για να σε τσιτάρω. Αλλά αν θες να το πιστεύεις... πίστευέ το.


----------



## nickel (Jun 17, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Κακώς θεωρείς ότι πόσταρα για να σε τσιτάρω. Αλλά αν θες να το πιστεύεις... πίστευέ το.



Δέστε τάχιστα τα λυμένα ζωνάρια. Γράφει ο δόκτωρ: «Αφού μου κάνεις την τιμή να με τσιτάρεις...». Δεν γράφει ότι πόσταρες για να τον τσιτάρεις! Τι γλωσσικό φόρουμ είμαστε όταν δεν μπορούμε να καταλάβουμε τόσο σαφείς διαφορές;

Ο δόκτωρ απλώς αγωνιά να φανεί ότι δεν ξέχασε κάτι τόσο θεμελιώδες σε αυτή τη συζήτηση: η δημοκρατία απαιτεί σκεπτόμενο δήμο («μόρφωση ... διαφάνεια ... κατανόηση ... ανοχή ... λογική ... συνεργασία»). Διαφωνείς;


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2012)

Πάντως πριν βιαστούμε να κατηγορήσουμε τον εξ Αυστραλίας φίλο που θα ήθελε ουδέτερο ρυθμιστικό σώμα να θυμηθούμε ότι δεν είναι ασύμβατη με τη δημοκρατία η ύπαρξη μη-εκλεγμένου νομοθετικού σώματος, παράδειγμα η Βουλή των Λόρδων στο ΗΒ, που υποθέτω αυτό είχε υπόψη του όταν έγραφε την πρότασή του. Στην Ιταλία από την άλλη υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για μη εκλεγόμενους γερουσιαστές κλπ κλπ κλπ. 
Αυτό που θα έπρεπε βεβαίως να υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα και δεν υπάρχει- χωρίς επιπτώσεις- είναι σοβαρά προγράμματα από τα κόμματα, τα οποία να αποτελούν σοβαρή δέσμευση και οι παρεκκλίσεις από αυτά τα προγράμματα να είναι σχετικά δύσκολες και με επιπτώσεις στην κάλπη. Δυστυχώς, για προφανείς λόγους, τα κόμματα προτιμούν να έχουν φλου πρόγραμμα και κάθε φορά να επικεντρώνονται σε ένα- δυο καυτά ζητήματα της επικαιρότητας κι άμα εκλεγούν και κυβερνήσουν, έχει ο Θεός, κάπως θα τα βολέψουμε κλπ. Οι δε ψηφοφόροι έχουν ακόμα πιο μαύρα μεσάνυχτα.


----------



## pontios (Jun 18, 2012)

SBE, I think you understood where I was going with my crazy idea, so thanks for not totally dismissing it.
I agree with the good dr. that democracy is the best system and in ideal situations we can rely on educated voters and transparency to get things right, and what I was proposing was a democracy with a few checks and balances in place ; so 
the public will still vote in a democratic system, but they will vote for responsible political parties (as there will be some assurances).
A few wise apolitical heads to monitor things, within the framework of a democracy ; I think I can live with that.

Think of this crazy notion of mine as something analogous to an ambit claim or a blue sky demand (well, a blue sky idea really)
"In negotiation, an ambit claim is an extravagant initial demand made in expectation of an eventual counter-offer and compromise. In labor union negotiations, this is called a Blue Sky demand".
So I've taken this blue sky idea of mine past my own comfort zone too, to engender debate, by deliberately overstating things.
I did call it a crazy idea ! ;)


----------



## SBE (Jun 18, 2012)

The problem with Greece is that we want not _democracy_ but _consensus_. Without consensus it's impossible to govern because nobody respects the will of the majority. 
In Greek politics an opposition party's role is clear: disagreement. Everything is either black or white. I suppose that makes life easier for opposition MPs, they don't have to follow current affairs, all they need to do is discount whatever the government does and oppose it 99% of the time (1% is when MPs agree to give themselves a rise). Which is why Nickel was talking about a broad coalition government on another thread.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

SBE said:


> Πάντως πριν βιαστούμε να κατηγορήσουμε τον εξ Αυστραλίας φίλο που θα ήθελε ουδέτερο ρυθμιστικό σώμα να θυμηθούμε ότι δεν είναι ασύμβατη με τη δημοκρατία η ύπαρξη μη-εκλεγμένου νομοθετικού σώματος, παράδειγμα η Βουλή των Λόρδων στο ΗΒ, που υποθέτω αυτό είχε υπόψη του όταν έγραφε την πρότασή του. Στην Ιταλία από την άλλη υπάρχει πρόβλεψη για μη εκλεγόμενους γερουσιαστές κλπ κλπ κλπ.


Correct me if I'm wrong, but the House of Lords is not in charge of overseeing the long-term implementation of elected parties' programs, but of reviewing and amending bills. Even so, they do not have absolute power over the enactment of a bill, nor are they able to impose their will on anybody. I am leaving out the ridiculous fact that we are currently in the 21st century and a European country has a governmental body partly consisting of _*peers*_, for crying out loud. As for Italian senators, only 7 (repeat: *seven*) out of 315 members are for life, and even they must be ex-Presidents of the Republic or something similar. Moreover, the Italian senate does not have absolute power over any part of Italy's political life.

What Pontios suggested is a totalitarian body, that can even decide which parties *have access* to the elections (!), without even suggesting how this body would be elected, who would control it, who would be a member of it etc. 


pontios said:


> Αυτό το μόνιμο όργανο θα αποφασίζει και θα κρίνει πια κόμματα θα έχουν πρόσβαση στις εκλογές, έτσι ώστε να μετάσχουν μόνο τα κόμματα που έχουν τα στρατηγικά μακροπρόθεσμα συμφέροντα της Ελλάδα ως βασικός τους στόχο, δεν έχουν πια νόημα τα βραχυπρόθεσμα σχέδια (και ένα άλλο θέμα ίσως - τα ακραία κόμματα τι νόημα έχουν, εδώ που τα λέμε; )


We had two of those "permanent bodies" during the 20th century; one was called a dictatorship and the other a junta. 



SBE said:


> Δυστυχώς, για προφανείς λόγους, τα κόμματα προτιμούν να έχουν φλου πρόγραμμα και κάθε φορά να επικεντρώνονται σε ένα- δυο καυτά ζητήματα της επικαιρότητας κι άμα εκλεγούν και κυβερνήσουν, έχει ο Θεός, κάπως θα τα βολέψουμε κλπ. Οι δε ψηφοφόροι έχουν ακόμα πιο μαύρα μεσάνυχτα.


You are wrong about that; there are parties that have exact and accurate programs. Off the top of my head, Drassi and KKE. People don't vote for them, though. It makes sense of course. KKE for example wishes for a modern Soviet Greece, whereas Drassi suggested that 150.000 civil servants be fired in order to cut spending, and got 1.5% of the votes - however, other parties that promised even more hirings got around 30%. 

In my opinion, the problem in Greece are not the parties, but the voters. When the parties stop saying what voters want to hear, i.e. that we do have money and not deficits, that we can continue spending as if there is no tomorrow without producing, that nothing needs to change etc., they lose their voters to other parties that make better promises.


----------



## pontios (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree I went a little overboard with my crazy, blue sky idea Palavra, especially in the second paragraph of my fist post (the one you cited) but I thought I already explained that in my subsequent post, above, and I never referred to dictatorships (or meant to anyway).
I likened what I said to an ambit claim.
If there was an apolitical body that only allowed responsible parties with longer term views and properly costed election promises to take part in the elections, I would not personally view this body as a dictatorship, as I'd still be voting for the 6 or 8 (or however many) responsible parties that remain. I still have a democracy.
Papandreou won office, with his expensive promises, that were never going to be lived up to (as did previous irresponsible governments). If there was an overseeing apolitical body that had knowledge of the state of the economy at every stage and had prevented Papandreou from taking part in that election, after costing his promises and in the knowledge that debt was already spiralling, would that have been a bad thing ?
If there were consequences for politicians like Karamanlis (for lying about the deficit and state of the economy), or better still if there was an overseeing body that could have prevented him from further blowing out the budget and the public debt, would that have been a bad thing , are you okay with that ?
Are we talking about a dictatorship here ?
Can we entrust the voters to make the right decisions when irresponsible power hungry politicians, with short term ambitions, can lure them with promises of heaven and earth ? I'm talking about all democracies here and not confining myself to Greece, although I've referred to Greece mainly.
What I've said might be radical, but no more radical than the billions of dollars that have been irresponsibly blown or the millions of dollars (probably billions again) that have been stolen, whilst the corrupt politicians can enjoy their booty, protected by the system they devised. How radical to you is that, are you okay with that ?


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

pontios said:


> Can we entrust the voters to make the right decisions when irresponsible power hungry politicians, with short term ambitions, can lure them with promises of heaven and earth ? I'm talking about all democracies here and not confining myself to Greece, although I've referred to Greece mainly.


If this were true, it would actually mean that voters are unable to make their own, informed decisions about the political state of affairs. They can't read a newspaper or two, they can't access public records (even if, say, the Bank of Greece posts financial data concerning the economy on the internet), and even if they can, they are still unable to arrive at the right decisions, they are like sheep to be "lured" in the lion's den, so they must be saved from themselves, by an apolitical body that has somehow mastered economy and is never wrong about the decisions they make. 

If there were such a choice, I mean if there were one or more persons who are able to rule fairly and take care of everybody's interests, especially the interests of those who are poor and disadvantaged, it would be very, very nice. However, history has shown that no person is perfect, and therefore a people must be able to choose for themselves who they want to govern them; for the same reason, a people must be able to change their government at frequent intervals, and be free in making this choice. The way I see it, freedom and democracy means that people are able to decide for themselves, and live with the consequences of their decisions. Don't you agree? 


pontios said:


> Are we talking about a dictatorship here ?


In my mind, yes, we are.


----------



## pontios (Jun 18, 2012)

Well, each to their own then and we don't need to agree. :inno:


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

pontios said:


> Well, each to their own then and we don't need to agree. :inno:


Of course, as long that we both accept that I'm right :twit:
(Before replying, see here on what each colour means :))


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2012)

pontios said:


> Are we talking about a dictatorship here ?


Αναπόφευκτα. Νομοτελειακά.

Αυτό που πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε είναι ότι η δημοκρατία επιτρέπει στους λαούς τα βραχυπρόθεσμα λάθη, ακόμη και την αυτοκτονία. Δες πώς χειρίστηκαν οι Αθηναίοι, που επέμεναν να ασκούν τη δημοκρατία τους, τον πελοποννησιακό πόλεμο και τη σικελική εκστρατεία. Και όμως: Δεν θριάμβευσε στην ιστορία ως υπόδειγμα το σπαρτιάτικο (που έχει πολλά από τα στοιχεία, με πολλές δικλίδες ασφάλειας κ.λπ. από αυτά που λες) αλλά το αθηναϊκό. Ακριβώς επειδή επιτρέπει τη συμμετοχή και τη συνεισφορά όλων, έξυπνων και χαζών, μορφωμένων και αμόρφωτων, πλούσιων και φτωχών, νέων και γέρων, στο πιο βασικό επίπεδο, που μας εξισώνει όλους: του ανθρώπου.


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

Ακριβώς - γι' αυτό και δεν συμφωνώ με τις απόψεις που λένε ότι οι ψηφοφόροι «παρασύρονται», ότι «πέφτουν θύμα προπαγάνδας», ότι «φταίει η παιδεία» κτλ. Θέλω να πω, είτε ψηφίζεις με βάση το θυμικό σου είτε με βάση τη λογική σου, η επιλογή είναι δική σου, κανενός άλλου, και η ψήφος σου έχει την ίδια βαρύτητα με την ψήφο όλων των υπολοίπων. Έχεις την ευθύνη της επιλογής σου. Μπορεί κάποιος άλλος να θεωρεί την επιλογή σου κακή, ή επικίνδυνη, δεν μπορεί όμως να ζητά να σου αφαιρεθεί το δικαίωμα να την έχεις αυτήν την επιλογή επειδή κατά τη γνώμη του η δική του επιλογή είναι καλύτερη.

Μάλιστα, οι νεότερες γενιές που έχουν πρόσβαση σε απεριόριστες πηγές ενημέρωσης δεν μπορούν να ζητούν κανένα ελαφρυντικό για τυχόν «ατυχείς» επιλογές τους. Είναι όπως τα λέει ο panadeli: ψήφισες κάποιον που σου είπε «λεφτά υπάρχουν», ενώ είναι σαφή τα σημάδια της κρίσης σε όλο τον πλανήτη; Ζήσε με την επιλογή σου μέχρι τις επόμενες εκλογές.


----------



## pontios (Jun 18, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αναπόφευκτα. Νομοτελειακά.
> 
> Αυτό που πρέπει να συνειδητοποιήσουμε είναι ότι η δημοκρατία επιτρέπει στους λαούς τα βραχυπρόθεσμα λάθη, ακόμη και την αυτοκτονία. Δες πώς χειρίστηκαν οι Αθηναίοι, που επέμεναν να ασκούν τη δημοκρατία τους, τον πελοποννησιακό πόλεμο και τη σικελική εκστρατεία. Και όμως: Δεν θριάμβευσε στην ιστορία ως υπόδειγμα το σπαρτιάτικο (που έχει πολλά από τα στοιχεία, με πολλές δικλίδες ασφάλειας κ.λπ. από αυτά που λες) αλλά το αθηναϊκό. Ακριβώς επειδή επιτρέπει τη συμμετοχή και τη συνεισφορά όλων, έξυπνων και χαζών, μορφωμένων και αμόρφωτων, πλούσιων και φτωχών, νέων και γέρων, στο πιο βασικό επίπεδο, που μας εξισώνει όλους: του ανθρώπου.



.. and the politicians lived happily ever after with their booty ; amen in the name of democracy that the wise and caring politicians created for themselves, that their informed voters support, all is well.
Why tamper with perfection ?
What I suggest is radical, but an acceptance of the parlous state of affairs is not ?


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

pontios said:


> .. and the politicians lived happily ever after with their booty ; amen in the name of democracy that the wise and caring politicians created for themselves, that their informed voters support, all is well.
> Why tamper with perfection ?


I assume you do know that recently 400,000 people were discovered to be collecting pensions they were not entitled to. Another 1,000 were collecting disability allowances, for being "blind" - one of them actually was a taxi driver. People working in utility companies in Greece collect absurdly large salaries, pensions and lump-sum severance payments, for reasons none other than having voted for the right party. Several thousand other such "voters" have had members of their family appointed as civil servants, in positions that are superfluous and costing us real money. Let's not forget about million others who have not been paying their taxes to this date. Oh, and of course, let's not forget people who have taken loans from banks and grants from the EU, and instead of using them to develop their business, they bought houses for themselves and their families. I could go on.

In my opinion, there is no such thing as a "bad politician", in Greece at least. There are voters knowingly voting for corrupt politicians, and acquiring large benefits from this. The problem in Greece is not that the "bad politicians" have stolen from the "poor people". It is that the insiders of the system, who are part of the Greek people, have used corrupt politicians to steal from the outsiders of the system, who are also part of the Greek people. This is something that the people themselves need to correct, firstly and foremost by starting to care about their state; by paying their taxes, by voting based on what is good for everyone, not just themselves and their children. 

How are you going to correct that by giving the power to a totalitarian body? And apart from that, *how are you going to ensure that this totalitarian body is not likely to become corrupt, as well? *


----------



## nickel (Jun 18, 2012)

Να πω τη δική μου απλοϊκή σκέψη. Και θα την πω στα ελληνικά (αλλά, Πόντιε, συνέχισε εσύ στα αγγλικά, μου αρέσει). Η πρόταση του Πόντιου έχει μια ορθολογική διάσταση που με θέλγει. Προσπαθώ να σκεφτώ: πώς θα ήταν δυνατό να λειτουργήσει αυτό το πράγμα χωρίς να απειλείται καθόλου η δημοκρατία; Αλλά, από την άλλη, δεν θα πρέπει να συνεχίσει να λειτουργεί η δημοκρατία έτσι που λειτουργεί, γιατί μόνο έτσι, μέσα από πολλά πολλά λάθη, θα εκπαιδευτεί ο κόσμος και δεν θα έχει ανάγκη από επιτροπές σοφών; Αυτό δεν απαιτεί και η εξελικτική διαδικασία; Οπότε αποφάσισα ότι η πρόταση του Πόντιου είναι καλή μόνο για τους βιαστικούς. Ενώ η δημοκρατία είναι πολύ μακρόσυρτη υπόθεση.


----------



## pontios (Jun 18, 2012)

Well you have faith in the informed public Palavra , so why wouldn't they rob along with their politician role models ?
The people are facing difficulties after all, they may be forced into claiming false entitlements, but when the average person
gets caught there are consequences. Is that fair ?
What is the excuse of the already well off politicians when they steal public funds and get their illegal kickbacks, who have created a democracy to protect themselves ? That's okay ?


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

Καταλαβαίνω ότι δεν συμφωνούμε, αλλά δεν απαντάς στην απορία μου: πώς θα διασφαλίσεις ότι αυτό το απολυταρχικό σώμα εκλεκτών δεν θα αποτελείται από διεφθαρμένους ανθρώπους; Ποιος θα ελέγχει τους ελέγχοντες;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Ενώ η δημοκρατία είναι πολύ μακρόσυρτη υπόθεση.


Και γι' αυτό κτγμ, μια πολύ μεγάλη πρόκληση για το σήμερα, είναι πώς θα αξιοποιήσει και η δημοκρατία τις υπερταχύτατες τεχνολογίες που χρησιμοποιούν όσοι την πολιορκούν για να κερδίσει το παιχνίδι υπέρ της πολιτικής.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 18, 2012)

Πόντιε, θα γνωρίζεις ότι στο Ιράν έχουν ένα πολίτευμα που ονομάζεται ισλαμική δημοκρατία. Ας δούμε μερικά βασικά χαρακτηριστικά του:

Έχουν εκλεγμένο αρχηγό κράτους και εκλογές όπου ανταγωνίζονται κόμματα που παίρνουν την εγκριτική σφραγίδα ενός ανώτατου επιβλέποντος οργάνου. Το όργανο αυτό αποτελείται από σοφούς ιερωμένους, με άλλα λόγια, είναι από ανθρώπους του Θεού. Καλούς ανθρώπους που είναι ταγμένοι ανώτερων σκοπών, στην υπηρεσία του Θεού και της θρησκείας τους.

Πόσο κοντά είναι αυτό το πολίτευμα σε αυτό που φαντάζεσαι;


----------



## pontios (Jun 18, 2012)

Palavra I've just made a simple suggestion and I'm not sure myself how this overseeing body would be set up or who would be monitoring it.
There needs to be checks and balances and heavy penalties for both errant politicians and the apolitical experts on this body I suppose.
I can't agree with you that this overseeing body, is totalitarian, when all it would be doing is ensuring that only responsible governments with properly budgeted costings properly costed budgets will be running things and also keeping its finger in the pulse, not allowing budgets from spiralling etc 
If it is totalitarian, then I'm all for this form of totalitarianism vs the democracy that you support.
Anyway we'll continue to disagree (and I'm okay with that) so I bid you and everyone a good night.
(and I hope I've also responded somewhat to your post dr,otherwise I'll resume tomorrow. but I suppose they'd be economic experts).


----------



## Palavra (Jun 18, 2012)

Πιστεύω πάντως πως η λύση όταν η δημοκρατία δε λειτουργεί σωστά είναι να φτιάξεις τη δημοκρατία, όχι να την αντικαταστήσεις με δικτατορία οποιασδήποτε μορφής.


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2012)

...
 Politicians: An apology - Monty Python Flying Circus S3 Ep6 






"WE WOULD LIKE TO APOLOGIZE FOR THE WAY IN WHICH POLITICIANS ARE REPRESENTED IN THIS PROGRAMME. IT WAS NEVER OUR INTENTION TO IMPLY THAT POLITICIANS ARE WEAK-KNEED, POLITICAL TIME-SERVERS WHO ARE CONCERNED MORE WITH THEIR PERSONAL VENDETTAS AND PRIVATE POWER STRUGGLES THAN THE PROBLEMS OF GOVERNMENT, NOR TO SUGGEST AT ANY POINT THAT THEY SACRIFICE THEIR CREDIBILITY BY DENYING FREE DEBATE ON VITAL MATTERS IN THE MISTAKEN IMPRESSION THAT PARTY UNITY COMES BEFORE THE WELL-BEING OF THE PEOPLE THEY SUPPOSEDLY REPRESENT NOR TO IMPLY AT ANY STAGE THAT THEY ARE SQUABBLING LITTLE TOADIES WITHOUT AN OUNCE OF CONCERN FOR THE VITAL SOCIAL PROBLEMS OF TODAY. NOR INDEED DO WE INTEND THAT VIEWERS SHOULD CONSIDER THEM AS CRABBY ULCEROUS LITTLE SELF-SEEKING VERMIN WITH FURRY LEGS AND AN EXCESSIVE ADDICTION TO ALCOHOL AND CERTAIN EXPLICIT SEXUAL PRACTICES WHICH SOME PEOPLE MIGHT FIND OFFENSIVE. WE ARE SORRY IF THIS IMPRESSION HAS COME ACROSS." 

http://www.montypython.net/scripts/apology-pol.php


----------



## pontios (Jun 19, 2012)

I think we've exhausted this subject and I'm sorry for exhausting everyone in the process. ;)
Πόντιος (Πιλάτος) είμαι - όποιον θέλω πιλατεύω.:inno: (not).

Final thought and I'm also responding to nickel here who is duly wary of a permanently installed monitoring body and what that would mean for democracy. Please note, I too am not convinced of this idea of mine, I just feel something may be needed that's all.
Εach stock market has its own installed watchdog, in the form of a security commission, which monitors 
all publicly listed companies, with the aim of ensuring the public investors' interests are protected, so why not a similar watchdog/monitoring body for the biggest public entity of them all, our government ?
I haven't worked out exactly how it would operate of course.


----------



## Themis (Jun 20, 2012)

A word of consolation for you, Pontios. The watchdog has always been there, deciding about everything that really matters. So don't worry. Be happy like everybody else.


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2012)

Themis said:


> The watchdog has always been there, deciding about everything that really matters. So don't worry. Be happy like everybody else.



Why bother... Everything is taken care of, right? So let us all spend our time on something more creative, mind our own business and let the watchdog do their job.
Nice.


----------



## pontios (Jun 24, 2012)

I just re-read (or reread?) my posts and noticed an obvious mistake, due to a lapse in concentration (resulting from the vigorous discussion, perhaps ), which was not pointed out by anyone, so I thank you all for being so noble, kind and forgiving !
I wrote* properly budgeted costings* instead of *properly costed budgets*.
Who were the kind, forgiving people who noticed it, by the way ?


----------



## nickel (Jun 24, 2012)

Καλημέρα, Θεώρησα ότι εννοούσες properly budgeted costs. :)


----------



## pontios (Jun 24, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα, Θεώρησα ότι εννοούσες properly budgeted costs. :)



Ωραίο ! 
You probably assumed I meant finger "in" the pulse too, then (another mistake, a typo this time, I spotted on the same post).mg:

;)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2012)

Σωστό ή λάθος, βλακεία ή σπουδαίο πόνημα, στο άρθρο αυτό φαίνεται η αλήθεια γιατί κάναμε εκλογές, που δεν είναι άλλη από το να δώσουμε στους δύο με την προσθήκη του δεκανικιού που λέγεται ΔΗΜΑΡ, να συνεχίσουν το θεάρεστο έργο τους. Ένας φίλος μου το έστειλε απόψε και μου έκοψε το γέλιο που έκανα σε άλλα νήματα...  

http://aristeri-diexodos.blogspot.gr/2012/07/blog-post_08.html


----------



## SBE (Jul 9, 2012)

Αζιμούθιε, θα μπορούσα να είχα διάθεση να ψάξω να σου φέρω ένα εξίσου στρατευμένο άρθρο που να λέει τα αντίθετα. 
Αντί να συνωμοσιολογείς (οι εκλογές έγιναν για να ξεπουληθεί η χώρα) σκέψου πιο λογικά: 
α. οι ιδιωτικοποιήσεις ήταν στο πρόγραμμα όλων των κυβερνήσεων των τελευταίων χρόνων
β. όταν το κράτος υποχρέωνε τους διάφορους οργανισμούς να δανείζουν στο κράτος (ομόλογα) και όταν αυτά τα ομόλογα ήταν υπερκερδοφόρα, κανέναν δεν ενοχλούσε αυτό. Δεν έχω δει ποτέ μου ομόλογο, οπότε δεν ξέρω αν γράφει απάνω "η αξία μπορεί να ανέβει ή να κατέβει"
κλπ κλπ κλπ. 

ΥΓ Δεν έχω καμία διάθεση να ξεκινήσουμε πολιτική συζήτηση που δεν θα καταλήξει πουθενά, ο καθένας έχει τις απόψεις του και την οπτική γωνία του, απλά επισημαίνω ότι αν στ'αλήθεια σου χάλασε τη διάθεση το συγκεκριμένο, εμένα μου τη χάλασε το ότι κάποιος που δε δείχνει από τα γραπτά του να είναι φανατισμένος επιπέδου γηπέδου του έδωσε σημασία.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

Κάθε στρατευμένος αρθρογράφος χειρίζεται το PSI όπως τον βολεύει. Από τη μια κέρδισε το κράτος, δηλαδή κερδίσαμε όλοι, από την άλλη έχασαν διάφοροι μεταξύ των οποίων δικοί μας οργανισμοί αλλά και ιδιώτες που έτσι είχαν επιλέξει να επενδύσουν, εκ τρίτου δεν πρόκειται να ξαναγίνει κάτι τέτοιο γιατί θα χάσει κάθε αξιοπιστία ο δανεισμός μέσω ομολόγων. Αλλά από τους στρατευμένους ο καθένας το παρουσιάζει όπως θέλει. Έχουμε πει, και δεν βλάπτει να το ξαναπώ, ότι οι στρατευμένοι αρθρογράφοι είναι σαν τους τυφλούς που περιγράφουν τον ελέφαντα. Αποκλείεται από τις περιγραφές τους να καταλήξεις σε ελέφαντα.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2012)

Καλημέρα σε όλους. Δεν το έβαλα επειδή συντάσσομαι μαζί του, αγαπητοί. Μη μου θίγεστε καλοκαιριάτικα. Και αφήστε κατά μέρους τα γενικόλογα διδάγματα, παρακαλώ. Δεν είπα ότι έχω διάθεση να τσακωθούμε ούτε με ενδιαφέρει καν. Ένα άρθρο παρέθεσα, όπως έχουν παραθέσει και άλλοι τόσα άλλα. Όμως εδώ πέφτει λογοκρισία, ενώ αλλού... 

Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι και κανένας, εκτός από τους στρατευμένους σε εκείνη τη μεριά, πιστεύει ότι εν γένει θα οδηγηθούμε πουθενά έτσι όπως είμαστε τώρα. 

Έχω ξαναπεί ότι από το κάστρο του, ο καθένας το βλέπει όπως θέλει. Παίρνει τον μισθό του, συνεχίζει να ζει καλά, δεν έχει παιδιά που πάνε σχολείο ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Η πραγματικότητα όμως κάποιων άλλων ανθρώπων μπορεί να είναι διαφορετική και δεν εννοώ των μη προνομιούχων έτσι κι αλλιώς. ;)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι αυτό που λένε πιο πάνω είναι ότι υπάρχει πιο λογική εξήγηση για την κατάσταση της οικονομίας και της ελληνικής κοινωνίας, και για τις επιλογές των κομμάτων (εξουσίας και μη), από αυτές που παρουσιάζουν οι θεωρίες συνωμοσίας. Η δική μου γνώμη είναι ότι αν αρχίσουμε να ασπαζόμαστε θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, μπορούμε κάλλιστα να υιοθετήσουμε και το "Μας ψεκάζουν".


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2012)

Εγώ πάλι εκνευρίζομαι πολύ όταν διαβάζω για κατοχικές κυβερνήσεις, γερμαναράδες κτλ, από τη στιγμή που 400.000 Έλληνες έκριναν σωστό να στείλουν στην ελληνική βουλή νεοναζιστικό κόμμα.


----------



## LostVerse (Jul 9, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Εγώ πάλι εκνευρίζομαι πολύ όταν διαβάζω για κατοχικές κυβερνήσεις, γερμαναράδες κτλ, από τη στιγμή που 400.000 Έλληνες έκριναν σωστό να στείλουν στην ελληνική βουλή νεοναζιστικό κόμμα.



Σίγουρα δεν είναι θετικό ή ευχάριστο, αλλά όμως: το κόμμα αυτό δεν είναι κυβέρνηση, ούτε πρόκειται να γίνει. Αφενός. Κι αφετέρου, οι 400.000 αυτοί Έλληνες δεν το ψήφισαν ως νεοναζιστικό. Αυτοί που το ψήφισαν ως τέτοιο, ο σκληρός πυρήνας του κόμματος δηλαδή, δεν είναι πάνω από κάποιες χιλιάδες άτομα, όσοι ήταν πάντα δηλαδή.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Όμως εδώ πέφτει λογοκρισία, ενώ αλλού...



Την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα το λεξικό, _λογοκρισία_ δεν σήμαινε αυτό που κάνουν το #43 ή το #44, δηλ. σχολιασμό της επιλογής ενός αρθρογράφου ο οποίος στο ένα κομμάτι τουλάχιστον του κειμένου του (για το PSI) παρουσιάζει εσκεμμένα (δεν πιστεύω, δηλαδή, ότι υπάρχει άγνοια) στρεβλή εικόνα της πραγματικότητας. Και εγώ έχω δεχτεί σχόλια για την επιλογή συγκεκριμένων αρθρογράφων και το μόνο που ζήτησα ήταν να μη σχολιάζουν την επιλογή μου, αλλά τα λεγόμενα του αρθρογράφου.

Οπωσδήποτε, πάντως, πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι με τη γραμμή άμυνας που λέει ότι ο καθένας διαλέγει άποψη ανάλογα με το ζεμπίλι του. Ξέρω πολλούς κουρελήδες που ψηφίζουν ΝΔ και πολλούς Αλαβάνους που ψηφίζουν αριστερούς. Είναι προσβλητικό το να μας λες ότι το μυαλό μας είναι στο πορτοφόλι μας.


----------



## SBE (Jul 9, 2012)

Aζιμούθιε, όταν λες


> Δεν το έβαλα επειδή συντάσσομαι μαζί του, αγαπητοί.


έχοντας πει πιο πάνω


> στο άρθρο αυτό φαίνεται η αλήθεια γιατί κάναμε εκλογές


μου είναι δύσκολο να σε πιστέψω. Επιπλέον, δεν μου αρέσει που λες ότι:


> Ένα άρθρο παρέθεσα, όπως έχουν παραθέσει και άλλοι τόσα άλλα. Όμως εδώ πέφτει λογοκρισία, ενώ αλλού...


γιατί μπερδεύεις τη λογοκρισία με την κριτική. Δεν έσβησε κανένας το μήνυμά σου ή το σύνδεσμο που έδωσες. _Αυτό_ θα ήταν λογοκρισία. Ο σχολιασμός του άρθρου δεν είναι λογοκρισία. Άλλωστε για να σχολιαστεί δεν το παράθεσες;


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

LOL. Μου φαίνεται ότι θα πρέπει να συνεννοούμαστε γιατί στο τέλος θα λένε ότι είμαστε συνεννοημένοι. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2012)

(Και) γι' αυτό έχουμε (κατά τη γνώμη μου) εκλογές:

Πρώτα, μεταφέρω ένα απόσπασμα από σημερινό άρθρο του Α. Γαλδαδά στο πρόταγκον:

Λένε πως ο κ. Στουρνάρας ετοιμάζει μεγάλο κόλπο και θα τους τυλίξει τους ξένους που θα έλθουν να επενδύσουν, μέσα σε ομόλογα. Εγώ λέω μακάρι αλλά μέχρι τότε θα ήθελα να έχει καλύτερα αντανακλαστικά. Όταν (τόλμησαν) και του είπαν οι τύποι της τρόικας «Θα φας πολύ ξύλο την Δευτέρα» έχω τη γνώμη πως δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει πως δεν άκουσε ή να το θεωρήσει απλά κακό χιούμορ αλλά να γίνει μια καταγγελία που να ακουστεί παγκόσμια, που να λέμε ότι δεν δεχόμαστε να μας συμπεριφέρονται έτσι, που να ζητήσουμε να μας ζητήσουν συγγνώμη, ακόμη και να στείλουν άλλους, να τους βγάλουμε ανεπιθύμητους για τη χώρα, να καταλάβουν ότι υπάρχει νεύρο, ότι πέρασε η εποχή «Παπακωνσταντίνου» (που επέστρεφε με τα μάγουλα και το σβέρκο κατακόκκινα). Αλλά εδώ μας κατακράτησαν ολόκληρο δισεκατομμύριο μέχρι να ψηφίσουμε Αντώνη κι εμείς σαν λαπάδες κάναμε πως δεν έγινε και τίποτα, λέγαμε κάπου θα υπάρχει κάποια τέτοια ρήτρα στο συμβόλαιο (ξεχνώντας ότι δεν έχουν μπει καν υπογραφές για όλα όσα περνάμε ώστε να μην μπορούν να γίνουν και δίκες κάποτε).​
Εδώ, λοιπόν, παρατηρώ τα εξής:

(α) Όλη η Ελλάδα έχει εμπεδώσει πλέον (από την προηγούμενη εβδομάδα) ότι η τρόικα είπε στον Στουρνάρα (υπουργό τεσσάρων . ημερών --και φιλομνημονιακό, όπως λένε όλοι, από πάνω) «Θα φας πολύ ξύλο την Δευτέρα». Έτσι, verbatim, μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, όπως το μετέφεραν προφανώς αυτήκοοι μάρτυρες (ο ίδιος ο Στουρνάρας, ίσως). Προφανώς, όποιος έχει στοιχειώδη αίσθηση διαπραγματεύσεων και, τουλάχιστον, καλών τρόπων καταλαβαίνει ότι αποκλείεται να έχει ειπωθεί κάτι τέτοιο. Άντε να ειπώθηκε κάτι της μορφής: «Όπως θα διαπιστώσετε τη Δευτέρα, κύριε υπουργέ, οι διαθέσεις των μελών του Eurogroup δεν διάκεινται αυτή τη στιγμή ευνοϊκά προς το πρόγραμμα της κυβέρνησής σας» (κάνω κι εγώ το ίδιο έγκλημα, και το βάζω σε δικά μου εισαγωγικά).

(β) Για ποιον λόγο να μεταφέρει κανείς, και μάλιστα μέσα σε εισαγωγικά, κάτι που αποκλείεται να έχει ειπωθεί; Δεν χρειάζεται πολύ μυαλό. Η απάντηση ακολουθεί: Επειδή ο υπουργός _δεν θα έπρεπε να κάνει πως δεν άκουσε ή να το θεωρήσει απλά κακό χιούμορ αλλά να γίνει μια καταγγελία που να ακουστεί παγκόσμια, που να λέμε ότι δεν δεχόμαστε να μας συμπεριφέρονται έτσι, που να ζητήσουμε να μας ζητήσουν συγγνώμη, ακόμη και να στείλουν άλλους, να τους βγάλουμε ανεπιθύμητους για τη χώρα, να καταλάβουν ότι υπάρχει νεύρο, ότι πέρασε η εποχή «Παπακωνσταντίνου» (που επέστρεφε με τα μάγουλα και το σβέρκο κατακόκκινα)_

Και έτσι, πολύ απλά, αρχίζει να δημιουργείται το παραμύθι του επόμενου υπουργού που δεν διαπραγματεύεται, που σηκώνει τα πάντα, που δεν είναι τσαμπουκάς, να διώχνει όποιον γουστάρει και να αλλάζει συνομιλητές κατά το δοκούν», που είναι κι αυτός ένας Παπακωνσταντίνου «που επέστρεφε με τα μάγουλα και το σβέρκο κατακόκκινα».

Και τώρα, αν δεν θέλετε να σχολιάσετε το άρθρο αλλά την άποψή μου, θεωρώ ότι έγκυροι σχολιαστές με άρθρα όπως το παραπάνω έχουν πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό ευθύνης για τη σύγχυση που επικρατεί ανάμεσά μας, ακόμη και σήμερα, κοντά τριάντα μήνες μετά τον δια χρεοκοπίας κωματικό θάνατο της χώρας και τη σύνδεσή της με μηχανήματα που την κρατούν τεχνητά στη ζωή μήπως και ανακάμψει.

Αλλά εδώ φτάσαμε να υπάρχουν πολλοί στη χώρα μας που πιστεύουν ότι μας ψεκάζουν για να (ή για να μην) ψηφίσουμε σωστά, γιατί να μη φάμε αμάσητο ότι κάποιοι έπαιζαν σφαλιάρες στον σβέρκο ενός υπουργού και ετοιμάζονται να σφαλιαρίσουν έναν άλλον;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

Εδώ μια πιο σοφτ βερσιόν από το ξυλοφόρτωμα του Γαλδαδά. Όσο για την άποψή μου ως προς το βαθμό ευθύνης έγκυρων και "έγκυρων" my ass σχολιαστών για τη σύγχυση που επικρατεί ανάμεσά μας από την πρώτη στιγμή μέχρι τώρα, φτου Κύριε μην ανοίξω το στόματί μου, που έλεγε και μια γριούλα ο Θεός να την αναπαύσει.
Πάντως _κάποιους_ σίγουρα τους ψεκάζουν! Άλλοι απλώς είχαν πέσει από μικροί στη μαρμίτα. Ανίατες περιπτώσεις ούτως ή άλλως.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2012)

Α, άρα η πηγή είναι ο Στουρνάρας (αλλιώς μόνο η τρόικα θα μπορούσε να είναι). Βέβαια, από το «θα φας πολύ ξύλο» μέχρι το «δεν θα περάσετε καλά, κύριε υπουργέ» (που κάποιος θα μπορούσε να το δει ακόμη και ως φράση συμπάθειας) υπάρχει μια μικρούλα απόσταση...


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/1117...links/rss/home_uk/feed//product#axzz207XE858A

Για λόγους αρχειακούς, το άρθρο της FT όπου η θέση του υπουργού «The programme is off-track and we can’t ask for anything from our creditors before we get it back on course» γίνεται τίτλος «Greece drops demand to ease bailout terms».


----------



## SBE (Jul 9, 2012)

Μπορεί στη νεολαιίστικη αργκό του πρώτου αρθρογράφου το "δύσκολα τα πράγματα" να το λένε "θα φας ξύλο" (στη Γκάρντιαν λέει: Finance minister Yannis Stournaras revealed last week that an official from one of Greece's creditors warned that he would experience "a tough time" at the meeting, ελλείψει ελληνικού πρωτότυπου, περισσότερο προειδοποίηση συμπάθειας μου φαίνεται)


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2012)

Επειδή δεν είναι ευγενικό να έρχομαι σπίτι σας και να λέω πώς θα το διαχειριστείτε ή πώς θα ζήσετε σε αυτό, η ανατροφή μου επιβάλλει να σταματήσω την κουβέντα εδώ, γιατί δεν έχει και κανένα νόημα άλλωστε. Διαφωνούμε αλλά εσείς έχετε το μαχαίρι και το πεπόνι, οπότε εγώ θα συνεχίσω στα άλλα θέματα που με ενδιαφέρουν και περισσότερο άλλωστε. Και κακώς μπλέχτηκα εδώ. Παρασύρθηκα και ζητώ συγγνώμη. 

Ελπίζω μόνο τα δικά σας παιδιά να μη χρειαστεί να κάνουν μάθημα από φωτοτυπίες γιατί δεν υπάρχουν βιβλία ή να μη χρειαστεί να σας απαξιώσουν όλες σας τις σπουδές και τα διδακτορικά και την εμπειρία σας και να βρίσκετε δουλειές των 300 ευρώ. Κάποιος φταίει γι' αυτό μάλλον και σίγουρα όχι αυτοί που τους συμβαίνουν τα παραπάνω. Η λύση ίσως είναι αλλού και τη χάνω. Ελπίζω να με διαφωτίσετε και ελπίζω να φωτίσει κάποιος τους διάφορους που κυβερνάνε δεξιούς κι αριστερούς να δουν τι γίνεται πραγματικά. 

Και σίγουρα κάποιος φταίει που το ζεμπίλι των περισσότερων Ελλήνων άδειασε παρά τα τόσα χρόνια δουλειάς και κόπων. Πιθανόν και οι ίδιοι να φταίνε... Δεν διαφωνώ.

Και δεν είμαι στρατευμένος, φανατισμένος ή ό,τι άλλο σε -μένος φαντάζεστε. Ένας απλός απογοητευμένος είμαι...


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2012)

Αζιμούθιε, ελπίζω να μην εκλαμβάνεις την διαφωνία που εκφράζεται προς το περιεχόμενο του άρθρου που ανέβασες ως απαγόρευση να ανεβάζεις άρθρα, γιατί σε διαβεβαιώ ότι δεν είναι καθόλου έτσι.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2012)

Όχι, Παλ, δεν πειράζει ειλικρινά. Η πολιτική κάνει τζιζ ακόμα και ουδέτερος ή απλώς απογοητευμένος να είσαι... Σίγουρα εμένα με χαλάει όταν βλέπω κόσμο να λειτουργεί ακόμα κομματικά και όχι υπερκομματικά. Θεωρώ πως πρέπει να το αφήσουμε πίσω μας και να σκεφτόμαστε ως Έλληνες και όχι ως δεξιοί-αριστεροί. Πραγματικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Δεν μπορώ να σας πείσω αλλά όχι δεν με ενδιαφέρουν τα κόμματα. 

Τα δύο παραδείγματα όμως που παράθεσα στο προηγούμενο ποστ είναι 1000% αληθινά και γι' αυτά θα ήθελα να μου βρει μια λύση ο κύριος Σαμαρο-Βενιζέλο-Κουβέλης και ο Τσίπρας ταυτόχρονα. Και δεν μπορώ να δεχτώ επ' ουδενί ότι το να λέει ο Γερμανός (συγγνώμη για την αναφορά της λέξης, βάλτε μου πρόστιμο σαν τον Πανούση με τον Νταλάρα:))  υπουργός να κοπούν κι άλλο οι μισθοί και οι δικοί μας να το δέχονται με τεμενάδες συνιστά σωστή πολιτική στάση για τον τόπο. 

Έχω συζητήσει με αρκετό κόσμο εδώ στην Ισπανία ήδη και όλοι, αλλά και οι εφημερίδες τους, λένε το ίδιο πράγμα σχεδόν. Πολιτικές προς όφελος της Ισπανίας και όχι από άλλους για την Ισπανία. Και τρέμουν μη γίνουν Ελλάδα...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2012)

Άζι, τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι *υπάρχει* λύση, πέρα από αυτές που προτείνει όλος ο κόσμος των ειδικών (να φτωχύνουμε μέσα στην Ευρώπη ή να φτωχύνουμε έξω από την Ευρώπη);


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

Πρώτα και κύρια, με ενδιαφέρουν τα εσωτερικά μας. Τη μια λες για λογοκρισία, έπειτα για «σπίτι» κάποιων… Ποια είναι η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε σένα και την SBE; Τι σου λέει ότι η ιδιοκτησιακή ομάδα δεν καλύπτει όλο το πολιτικό φάσμα; (Εντάξει, μεγάλο μέρος του…)

Για τις διαφορές στις απόψεις μας, εσύ μου δίνεις πάλι κάτι να σχολιάσω, που δεν το έχω σχολιάσει ακόμα: Η Αριστερά τα έβαλε με τη Διαμαντοπούλου για το θέμα των βιβλίων επειδή την ενοχλούσε (την Αριστερά) και την ενοχλεί η αποδυνάμωση του ρόλου των κομμάτων στα ΑΕΙ που επιδιώκει ο νέος νόμος. Πόσο δίκαιο ήταν να τα βάζει κανείς με την υπουργό για τα λάθη που έκαναν άλλοι σε σχέση με τα βιβλία; Αν αναλάμβανες υπουργός, θα είχες καιρό να τρέχεις πίσω από κάθε διεύθυνση να δεις αν κάνουν καλά τη δουλειά τους; Έχεις ψάξει να μάθεις τι ακριβώς έγινε με τα βιβλία;

Όλοι μας προσπαθούμε να καταλάβουμε και κανένας δεν νιώθει χαρά για αυτά που συμβαίνουν, εκτός από εκείνους που έχουν συμφέρον να βρεθούμε εκτός του ευρώ. Για το θέμα των μισθών θα είχε ενδιαφέρον μια συζήτηση.


----------



## Palavra (Jul 9, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Θεωρώ πως πρέπει να το αφήσουμε πίσω μας και να σκεφτόμαστε ως Έλληνες και όχι ως δεξιοί-αριστεροί.




Εγώ πάλι νομίζω πως αυτό το «Έλληνες» παίρνει πολλή συζήτηση. Θέλω να πω, Έλληνας είναι και το στέλεχος της ΔΕΚΟ που μασουλούσε με χρυσά κουτάλια ως τώρα, Έλληνας είναι και ο απολυμένος του ιδιωτικού τομέα, Έλληνας και ο αργόμισθος του δημοσίου, Έλληνας ο ταλαιπωρημένος ασφαλισμένος του ΙΚΑ, Έλληνας ο γιατρός που υπερσυνταγογραφεί, Έλληνας ο άστεγος της Αθήνας, Έλληνας ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας που κρύβει τα εισοδήματά του, Έλληνας και ο ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας που δεν τα κρύβει, και πληρώνει γι' αυτό διπλά και τρίδιπλα. 

Για μένα δεν υπάρχει εθνική συνείδηση και εθνικό συμφέρον και εθνικό δεν ξέρω κι εγώ τι - δεν τα εννοούμε όλοι με τον ίδιο τρόπο αυτά. Το θέμα είναι ότι ζούμε σε μια χώρα που δεν είναι αυτόνομη, δεν παράγει αρκετά για να ζήσει χωρίς εξωτερική βοήθεια, κατασπατάλησε ένα σωρό χρήματα ως τώρα και ακόμα δεν έχει συνειδητοποιήσει ότι δεν μπορεί να ζήσει όπως ζούσε ως τώρα. Το να μην έχεις χρήματα να βγάλεις το μήνα αλλά να βρίζεις το Γερμανό επειδή σου βάζει όρους για να σου τα δώσει δεν μου φαίνεται ικανή αντιμετώπιση της πραγματικότητας. Όχι, δεν είμαι με το Γερμανό. Ναι, πιστεύω ότι υπάρχουν κερδοσκόποι. Ωστόσο, πιστεύω ότι η Ελλάδα πρέπει να ορθοποδήσει με κάποιον τρόπο. Και δεν πιστεύω ότι η Ελλάδα βρίσκεται στην ίδια θέση με την Ισπανία και την Ιταλία (εμείς δεν παράγουμε Σέατ και Φεράρι, για παράδειγμα). Ναι μεν κάποια προβλήματά της είναι κοινά με των υπολοίπων, αλλά δεν θεωρώ ότι το βασικό μας πρόβλημα είναι ίδιο. Σου αρέσει, Άζι, που πληρώνεις ένα σκασμό φόρους για ένα κράτος του οποίου οι υπάλληλοι ζητούν να μη γίνουν ποτέ αξιολογήσεις και να τους πληρώνεις ακόμα κι αν δεν κάνουν για τη δουλειά που τους προσέλαβαν; Σου αρέσει που πληρώνεις ένα σκασμό φόρους για ΔΕΚΟ, οι οποίες μετά τους κατασπαταλούν; 

Όσο για το θέμα του «ξεπουλήματος» που συζητιέται έντονα αυτές τις μέρες, ας μην ξεχνάμε ότι όταν το μονοπώλιο του κράτους στα τηλέφωνα το είχε ο δημόσιος τότε ΟΤΕ, όχι μόνο οι καταναλωτές πληρώναμε το τηλέφωνο χρυσό, αλλά πληρώναμε και πλατινένιους τους υπαλλήλους (σύνταξη στα 50, εφάπαξ 1/4 εκ. ευρώ, κτλ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2012)

Και επειδή έβαλες άλλο ένα πρακτικό θέμα (πέρα από το θέμα με τα βιβλία που δεν τυπώθηκαν έγκαιρα επειδή κάπου αλλού --και όχι στο Παιδείας-- το Ελληνικό Δημόσιο δεν έκανε καλά τη δουλειά του) θα προσπαθήσω να δώσω μια απάντηση και στο δεύτερο ερώτημά σου.

Είσαι ένας άνθρωπος με σπουδές και διδακτική πείρα σε πανεπιστημιακό επίπεδο. Κάπου έχεις γράψει εδώ μέσα ότι η μικρή θητεία στην Κύπρο ήταν μέρα με τη νύχτα. Γιατί; Έλληνες δεν είναι και αυτοί;

Είσαι άνθρωπος της ποίησης και του νου. Βάλε το χέρι στην καρδιά και σκέψου πόσες θέσεις εργασίας και πόσο συνάλλαγμα θα έμπαινε στη χώρα αν μπορούσαμε να κάνουμε διεθνή τα θεωρητικά μας μαθήματα. Να σπουδάζεις αρχαιολογία στην Ελλάδα, φιλοσοφία εκεί που πάτησε ο Πλάτωνας και ο Αριστοτέλης, ποίηση στον τόπο που ανακάλυψε τη μετρική, παραδοσιακή ιατρική στην Κω, αρχαία γραμματεία στα μέρη που γεννήθηκε. Γιατί δεν μπορούμε να το κάνουμε αυτό; Γιατί δεν μπορούν οι καθηγητές μας να διδάξουν στα αγγλικά, να ανοίξουν μαθήματα για όλη τη νεολαία της Ευρώπης και του κόσμου;

Και γιατί να μην έχουμε τις κορυφαίες διεθνείς σχολές σε θέματα π.χ. ναυτιλίας ή επεξεργασίας αλουμίνας; Γιατί να μην έχουμε συστήματα που θα αξιοποιούν τις άχρηστες υποδομές μας; Συνειδητοποιούμε άραγε ότι η Ελλάδα έχει υποδομές όχι για τα έντεκα εκατομμύρια κατοίκους της, αλλά και για όσους φιλοξενεί τα καλοκαίρια; Υποδομές που σχολάζουν τον χειμώνα και μένουν άχρηστες ή υπολειτουργούν το καλοκαίρι επειδή δεν έχουμε διαδικασίες να αυξομειώνουμε ή έστω, να μεταφέρουμε το δημόσιο προσωπικό μας; Δες π.χ. τα επαρχιακά νοσοκομεία που στενάζουν το καλοκαίρι γιατί είναι στελεχωμένα με αριθμούς χειμώνα.

Μας φταίνε οι ξένοι (οι Άγγλοι, οι Γερμανοί, οι Οστρογότθοι) για τον πόλεμο των μυδιών;


----------



## SBE (Jul 9, 2012)

Αζιμούθιε, τα μηνύματά σου είναι ο ορισμός της παθητικής επιθετικότητας. 

Αν πραγματικά θέλεις διάλογο, πολύ ευχαρίστως, αλλά πολύ φοβάμαι ότι δεν θέλεις διάλογο, θέλεις να συμφωνήσουν όλοι μαζί σου. Όποιον διαφωνεί τον προσβάλλεις με το γάντι, λέγοντας πράγματα που δεν είναι και τόσο σίγουρο ότι κάνει (π.χ. ότι λειτουργεί κομματικά). Η ανατροφή σου, που την επικαλείσαι, περιλάμβανε σεβασμό στον διάλογο και αναγνώριση ότι δεν υπάρχει μόνο άσπρο- μαύρο; Αντιλαμβάνεσαι ότι όποιος δεν συμφωνεί μαζί σου δεν είναι απαραίτητα ο κακός της υπόθεσης; Ή ότι η διαφωνία έχει διαβαθμίσεις; Ή μήπως ικανοποιείσαι με το να νομίζεις ότι είσαι μόνος εναντίον όλων;

ΥΓ Το ξέρω ότι ανεβάζω τους τόνους, αλλά η έμμεση προσπάθεια να παραβλεφτεί η επιθετικότητα, απλώς την τροφοδότησε, αντί να την διαχύσει.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2012)

@SBE: Αφού το ξέρεις ότι ανεβάζεις τους τόνους, γιατί αισθάνεσαι ότι πρέπει να το κάνεις; Πώς εκτιμάς ότι το ανέβασμα των τόνων θα βοηθήσει στο να γίνει καλύτερος ο διάλογος;

Ας κατεβούμε ένα σκαλάκι, παρακαλώ.


----------



## SBE (Jul 9, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> @SBE: Αφού το ξέρεις ότι ανεβάζεις τους τόνους, γιατί αισθάνεσαι ότι πρέπει να το κάνεις; Πώς εκτιμάς ότι το ανέβασμα των τόνων θα βοηθήσει στο να γίνει καλύτερος ο διάλογος;
> 
> Ας κατεβούμε ένα σκαλάκι, παρακαλώ.



Ευχαρίστως. 
Το γιατί αισθάνομαι ότι πρέπει να το κάνω το είπα ήδη. Δεν μου αρέσει η επιθετικότητα αυτού του είδους, που ο σκοπός της δεν είναι η συζήτηση.


----------



## azimuthios (Jul 9, 2012)

Δόκτορα, ας ανοίξουμε ένα άλλο θέμα γι' αυτό, όπου θα συνεισφέρω ευχαρίστως. Θέτεις πολλά ωραία ερωτήματα. Και επειδή τυχαίνει και τώρα να ζω μια παρόμοια εμπειρία σε μια γωνίτσα της Ισπανίας, όπου δεν ήρθα για αναψυχή, αλλά καλεσμένος για συγκεκριμένο λόγο, ευχαρίστως να καταθέσω και αυτή την εμπειρία που θα καταδείξει μια ειδοποιό διαφορά μεταξύ Ελλάδας και έξω κόσμου. 

Όσο για τους χαρακτηρισμούς της SBE, που τη σέβομαι απόλυτα και την έχω διαβάσει και επαινέσει αλλού, ευχαριστώ, αλλά δεν ανταποδίδω. Η ανατροφή μου δεν μου το επιτρέπει... :) Ο λόγος που σταματάω τον διάλογο είναι ότι δεν με ενδιαφέρει να τσακωθώ με ανθρώπους που δεν γνωρίζω, μέσα από ένα διαδικτυακό φόρουμ που έχει φτιαχτεί για άλλο σκοπό. Μπορεί να εξέφρασα κι εγώ τον προβληματισμό μου και ίσως το έκανα λίγο άκομψα από απογοήτευση ή αγανάκτηση. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει λόγος να κάνουμε συζήτηση για το ποιος πολιτικός την έχει καλύτερη. Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτού του είδους διάλογος είναι εποικοδομητικός και δεν τον ασπάζομαι ούτε με ενδιαφέρει να μάθω, αφού όλους με τον έναν τρόπο ή τον άλλο στο ίδιο επίπεδο τους έχω κατατάξει. Και όχι δεν θέλω να συμφωνήσει κανείς μαζί μου. Αλλά μήπως συμβαίνει το αντίθετο;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 9, 2012)

Άζι, ιδού η Ιβηρία, ιδού και το πήδημα! Γιατί δεν ξεκινάς ένα νήμα με αυτά τα θετικά που είδες σε αυτή τη γωνίτσα της Καταλωνίας; Πολύ περισσότερο που βρίσκεσαι εκεί για παραγωγικό σκοπό;


----------



## panadeli (Nov 4, 2012)

Ο πρόεδρος της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης πριν από λίγο ζήτησε να γίνουν εκλογές. 
Λογικό. Μόνο δύο φορές ψηφίσαμε φέτος.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2012)

Ζήτησε και να αλλάξει πρώτα ο εκλογικός νόμος για να γίνουν με απλή αναλογική;


----------



## bernardina (Nov 4, 2012)

Μήπως είπε και ποιος θα μας δανείσει χαρίσει τα 150-200 μυριάκια που χρειάζονται για τη διοργάνωση των εκλογών; Άραγε θα του τα στείλει ο σύντροφος Τσάβες πεσκέσι, σαν τα κινητά που δεν πιάνουν ψείρες κοριούς;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 4, 2012)

Λεφτά υπάρχουν. Α, δεν το είπε ο Τσίπρας αυτό; Πώς μου φάνηκε ότι αυτό λέει τόσον καιρό τώρα;


----------



## panadeli (Nov 4, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Ζήτησε και να αλλάξει πρώτα ο εκλογικός νόμος για να γίνουν με απλή αναλογική;



Δεν άκουσα κάτι τέτοιο.

Η πλάκα είναι ότι νωρίτερα σήμερα, σε πρωινή εκπομπή του Σκάι, η Ρένα Δούρου έλεγε ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ δεν ζητάει εκλογές επειδή είναι υπεύθυνο κόμμα που σέβεται τους θεσμούς, όχι σαν τα άλλα κόμματα που ζητάνε εκλογές όποτε τους συμφέρει δημοσκοπικά.


----------



## LostVerse (Nov 4, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Μήπως είπε και ποιος θα μας δανείσει χαρίσει τα 150-200 μυριάκια που χρειάζονται για τη διοργάνωση των εκλογών; Άραγε θα του τα στείλει ο σύντροφος Τσάβες πεσκέσι, σαν τα κινητά που δεν πιάνουν ψείρες κοριούς;



Χωρίς να είμαι 100% βέβαιος, νομίζω ότι μέρος των χρημάτων που απαιτούνται έρχονται από ΕΕ μεριά. Ακόμα κι αν ισχύει βέβαια, δεν θα εκπλαγώ αν μαθαίνονταν ότι τα κεφάλαια εισπράχθηκαν μεν, αλλά δεν διατέθηκαν ποτέ για τον σκοπό που προορίζονταν δε (βλέπε περίπτωση απογραφέων).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 4, 2012)

LostVerse said:


> Χωρίς να είμαι 100% βέβαιος, νομίζω ότι μέρος των χρημάτων που απαιτούνται έρχονται από ΕΕ μεριά.


Καμία σχέση. Αυτό έλειπε, να πήγαιναν ευρωπαϊκά κονδύλια για εθνικές εκλογές. Για ευρωεκλογές, ίσως. Είναι άλλο πράγμα.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Λεφτά υπάρχουν. Α, δεν το είπε ο Τσίπρας αυτό; Πώς μου φάνηκε ότι αυτό λέει τόσον καιρό τώρα;




Λεφτά υπάρχουν. Τα έχουν οι τράπεζες. Τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω.


----------



## nickel (Nov 4, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Λεφτά υπάρχουν. Τα έχουν οι τράπεζες. Τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω.


Οι ελληνικές; Κακώς νομίζεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 4, 2012)

nickel said:


> Οι ελληνικές; Κακώς νομίζεις.



Τι λες; Εγώ ξέρω ότι οι τράπεζες είναι πλούσιες, έχουν χρηματοκιβώτια και πόρτες που ανοίγουν κάθε Δευτέρα, με ωρολογιακό μηχανισμό.


----------



## SBE (Nov 4, 2012)

Ε, εντάξει, κρατήθηκαν έξι μήνες σχεδόν, μετά άρχισαν να ζητάνε εκλογές. Στο παρελθόν νομίζω ότι είχαμε πιο γρήγορα ρεκόρ (την επόμενη των εκλογών να ζητάνε εκλογές, π.χ.).


----------



## panadeli (Nov 4, 2012)

Επειδή πριν το διάλειμμα λέγαμε για την αλλαγή ήθους πολιτικής, αυτή η ιστορία, 38 χρόνια τώρα μεταπολίτευση, να ζητάει εκλογές το κάθε κόμμα όποτε αισθάνεται αυτό ότι είναι έτοιμο, βάζει ζήτημα στην απαξίωση του κοινοβουλευτισμού. Λοιπόν, άρα, όταν ακούω συναδέλφους σας —δεν σας το χρεώνω, έτσι;— που λένε «Γιατί δεν ζητάει ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ εκλογές;», «Γιατί είμαστε υπεύθυνοι!». Οι εκλογές πρέπει να ζητηθούν από τον ελληνικό λαό, όχι από τα τηλεπαράθυρα και τη Δούρου.

Εδώ, στο 1:00:58.

Δεν πέρασαν λίγες ώρες και ο αρχηγός του κόμματος έκανε έμπρακτη επίδειξη αυτής της «αλλαγής ήθους πολιτικής», ζητώντας εκλογές προτού καν κλείσουν τέσσερις μήνες ζωής της κυβέρνησης. Ίσως μπέρδεψε τους μήνες με τα χρόνια, δεν ξέρω, αλλά νομίζω ότι όντως είναι ρεκόρ. Δεν θυμάμαι στη μεταπολίτευση να είχαν ζητηθεί εκλογές από τον αρχηγό της αξιωματικής αντιπολίτευσης τόσο νωρίς στη θητεία μιας κυβέρνησης. Αλλαγή ήθους πολιτικής, πράγματι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο Τσίπρας δεν ζήτησε άμεσα τις εκλογές αλλά από τον ελληνικό λαό ("_ο λαός να επιβάλει με τη δράση του την προσφυγή στη λαϊκή ετυμηγορία_").


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί σας εκπλήσσει. Το είχε προαναγγείλει από τα μέσα Οκτωβρίου, όταν είπε: «Θα ζητήσουμε [εκλογές] όταν θα είμαστε σε θέση να τις επιβάλουμε· πιστεύω θα είναι πολύ σύντομα». 
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1231217696
Προφανώς πιστεύει ότι τώρα μπορούν να τις επιβάλουν (και να τις κερδίσουν, υποθέτω). Πώς μπορεί να γίνει αυτό τώρα; Μόνο αν πείσουν να μην ψηφιστεί το νέο μνημόνιο. Μέχρι να γίνουν εκλογές και να αναδειχτεί νέα κυβέρνηση ικανή να αναδιαπραγματευτεί (εδώ γίνεται η υπόθεση ότι ο Σύριζα θα μπορεί με κάποιον τρόπο να στήσει μια νέα πλειοψηφία με κοινό πρόγραμμα), οι ξένοι θα αποτρέπουν τα ατυχήματα πληρώνοντας απευθείας τα ομόλογα που θα σκάνε και θα περιμένουν υπομονετικά πότε θα είμαστε έτοιμοι να ξανακαθίσουμε στο τραπέζι.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο Τσίπρας δεν ζήτησε άμεσα τις εκλογές αλλά από τον ελληνικό λαό ("_ο λαός να επιβάλει με τη δράση του την προσφυγή στη λαϊκή ετυμηγορία_").



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι ο Τσίπρας ζήτησε εκλογές εδώ και τώρα.

Σε αυτή την κρίσιμη καμπή για τον τόπο και τον λαό υπάρχει μόνο μία λύση, και αυτή η λύση είναι πολιτική. Πολιτική λύση υπάρχει, και αυτή μπορεί να τη δώσει μόνο ο λαός. Εκλογές λοιπόν, για να μιλήσει ο λαός! Εκλογές, για να σταματήσουμε την καταστροφή της οικονομίας, της δημοκρατίας στον τόπο μας, για να σταματήσει η εξαθλίωση του ελληνικού λαού προς όφελος των τραπεζιτών!

Εδώ, στο 27:26.

Και όχι, Νίκελ, δεν με εκπλήσσει καθόλου.
Από πού συμπέρανες ότι με εκπλήσσει;


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

Α, συγγνώμη, δεν το είχα δει αυτό.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

Η αλήθεια επίσης είναι ότι υπάρχει ένα μόνο κόμμα που θα ωφεληθεί αν γίνουν εκλογές, και αυτό δεν είναι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Η αλήθεια επίσης είναι ότι υπάρχει ένα μόνο κόμμα που θα ωφεληθεί αν γίνουν εκλογές, και αυτό δεν είναι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ.



Ναι, αλλά ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μάλλον ελπίζει ότι οι οπαδοί της ΧΑ είναι όλοι πρώην οπαδοί της ΝΔ. Αυτό δεν πιστεύουν πολλοί; Γιατί με κάποιον μαγικό τρόπο ο αριστερός είναι αριστερός μια ζωή ενώ ο δεξιός αμφιταλαντεύεται.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

SBE said:


> Ναι, αλλα ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ μάλλον ελπίζει ότι οι οπαδοί της ΧΑ είναι όλοι πρώην οπαδοί της ΝΔ.



Ας πούμε ότι είναι. Ε και; Τι ακριβώς ελπίζει δηλαδή; 
Να βγει πρώτος με αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση τη Χρυσή Αυγή;
Σε τέτοια περίπτωση, ισχύει το "πρόσεχε τι εύχεσαι, γιατί μπορεί να το πάθεις".


----------



## SBE (Nov 5, 2012)

Νομίζει ότι θα βγει πρώτος με αξιωματική αντιπολίτευση τη ΝΔ, φυσικά.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

Αν καταρρεύσει αυτή η κυβέρνηση θα καταρρεύσει και η ΝΔ. Ποιος θα ψηφίσει και για ποιο λόγο ένα κόμμα που μόλις αποδείχθηκε ανίκανο να κυβερνήσει;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 5, 2012)

Ακριβώς - η ΝΔ θα πάρει το δρόμο που έχει ήδη πάρει το ΠΑΣΟΚ (οι τελευταίες δημοσκοπήσεις του δίνουν 7%).


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Αν καταρρεύσει αυτή η κυβέρνηση θα καταρρεύσει και η ΝΔ. Ποιος θα ψηφίσει και για ποιο λόγο ένα κόμμα που μόλις αποδείχθηκε ανίκανο να κυβερνήσει;


Δεν είναι απαραίτητο να συμβεί έτσι (και δεν κάνω αξιολογική κρίση εδώ). Μπορεί να θεωρηθεί ότι δεν μπόρεσε να κυβερνήσει επειδή δεν της δόθηκε ικανοποιητική πλειοψηφία. Δεν μπορούμε να αποκλείσουμε την περίπτωση που, βλέποντας τη ενίσχυση του Σύριζα, διάφορες δυνάμεις και από το ΠΑΣΟΚ και από τα δεξιά της Νέας Δημοκρατίας συσπειρώνονται γύρω από τη ΝΔ. Έχουμε ή δεν έχουμε νέο διπολισμό; Το μνημονιακοί - αντιμνημονιακοί μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε ευρωπαϊστές - αντιευρωπαϊστές. Είναι θέματα χειρισμών και εξελίξεων που δεν είναι εύκολο να προβλέψουμε. Γι' αυτό άλλωστε στα κέντρα στρατηγικής δεν παίζουν ποτέ με ένα σενάριο. (Και πέφτουν έξω γιατί συνέχεια ξεχνάνε αυτό που είναι να συμβεί.  )


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

nickel said:


> Το μνημονιακοί - αντιμνημονιακοί μπορεί να μετατραπεί σε ευρωπαϊστές - αντιευρωπαϊστές.



Σε τέτοια περίπτωση, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σε ποιο μέτωπο θα είναι;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Σε τέτοια περίπτωση, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σε ποιο μέτωπο θα είναι;


Εσύ σε ποιους καταλαβαίνεις από αυτό εδώ το καταληκτικό απόσπασμα;

Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΕΚΜ συμφωνεί και στηρίζει τις συλλογικότητες των πανεπιστημίων που αντιστέκονται στην εφαρμογή αυτού του νόμου και δηλώνει απερίφραστα ότι καμιά νομιμοποίηση στην άσκηση διοίκησης δεν μπορεί και δεν πρέπει να δοθεί στα Συμβούλια Ιδρύματος που θα προκύψουν από το σύστημα της ηλεκτρονικής ψηφοφορίας. Εκφράζει επίσης την ανησυχία του για τους κινδύνους που εγκυμονεί μια τέτοια εξέλιξη, γιατί αύριο ο τεχνοφασισμός με τον οποίο πειραματίζονται μέσω της ηλεκτρονικής ψηφοφορίας στα Πανεπιστήμια-ΤΕΙ σήμερα μπορεί να επεκταθεί σε κάθε δημοκρατική εκλογή εκπροσώπων για τη διοίκηση της χώρας. Ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΕΚΜ έχει δεσμευτεί από το εκλογικό του πρόγραμμα ότι μια κυβέρνηση με πυρήνα τις δυνάμεις της Αριστεράς θα καταργήσει όλους τους μνημονιακούς νόμους που αφορούν την παιδεία – όχι μόνο τον ν. 4009 /11 αλλά και το ν. 4076/12 που είναι το εφαρμοστικό πλαίσιο του νόμου Διαμαντοπούλου.

Από Ανακοίνωση της Γραμματείας Του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ-ΕΚΜ για την κατάσταση που διαμορφώνεται στα Πανεπιστήμια και ΤΕΙ


----------



## nickel (Nov 5, 2012)

panadeli said:


> Σε τέτοια περίπτωση, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ σε ποιο μέτωπο θα είναι;



Το «ευρωπαϊστές - αντιευρωπαϊστές» ήταν, είναι και θα είναι ένα σύνθημα που θα χρησιμοποιείται εναντίον του Σύριζα. Δεν έκανα δική μου αξιολόγηση.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 5, 2012)

Εγώ δεν έχω καταλάβει ποιος είναι υπέρ της χρηματοπιστωτικής βοήθειας και ποιος όχι. Δεν μπορεί να είσαι υπέρ της και κατά του μνημονίου, ταυτόχρονα. Η ΧΑ πάντως ήταν υπέρ της βοήθειας, τουλάχιστον μέχρι πριν υπογραφεί το πρώτο μνημόνιο. Μετά άλλαξαν τροπάρι.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

Δόκτωρα, ανάθεμα αν κατάλαβα τίποτα από την παραπάνω ανακοίνωση του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Ενωτικού Κοινωνικού Μετώπου, πέρα του ότι ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Ενωτικό Κοινωνικό Μέτωπο είναι κατά του μνημονίου και θα καταργήσει όλους τους μνημονιακούς νόμους. Αυτό όμως δεν σημαίνει κιόλας ότι είναι αντιευρωπαϊκό κόμμα, διότι σύμφωνα με τον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Ενωτικό Κοινωνικό Μέτωπο, αυτό που καταστρέφει την Ευρωζώνη είναι το μνημόνιο. Θεωρητικά, ο ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Ενωτικό Κοινωνικό Μέτωπο είναι ένα φιλοευρωπαϊκό κόμμα. Ή έτσι τουλάχιστον λένε με μία φώνη όλα τα μέλη του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Ενωτικού Κοινωνικού Μετώπου κάθε φορά που τα ρωτάνε. Στην πράξη, βέβαια, η συμπεριφορά του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Ενωτικού Κοινωνικού Μετώπου μόνο φιλοευρωπαϊκή δεν μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί. Επειδή όμως οι εκλογές γίνονται περισσότερο στη βάση του τι λές και λιγότερο στη βάση του τι κάνεις, είναι δύσκολο να σχηματιστεί ένας διπολισμός φιλοευρωπαϊκών και αντιευρωπαϊκών κομμάτων όταν και τα δύο μέρη του διπόλου διατρανώνουν ότι είναι φιλοευρωπαϊκά κόμματα. 

Όπως λέει και ο Δαεμάνος, θεωρητικά, η θεωρία και η πράξη είναι το ίδιο πράγμα, αλλά στην πράξη διαφέρουν. 
Ο πολύς κόσμος, όμως, δυστυχώς θέλγεται από τη θεωρία.


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

Επίσης, βλέπω αρκετά δύσκολο φιλοευρωπαϊκές δυνάμεις που σήμερα στεγάζονται στη ΝΔ, στο ΠΑΣΟΚ και στη ΔΗΜΑΡ να βρεθούν όλες αύριο υπό την ίδια στέγη. Στο πιο μακρινό μέλλον ίσως, αλλά τώρα, άμεσα, ύστερα μάλιστα από κατάρρευση του κυβερνητικού συνασπισμού; No &^%king way.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 5, 2012)

Η απορία μου είναι απλή. Τι εννοούμε Ευρώπη; Μπορεί να επιβιώσει αυτή η γερασμένη ασιατική χερσόνησος αν είναι, π.χ. τεχνοφοβική; Άκου τεχνοφασισμός...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 5, 2012)

Τεχνοφασισμός: η εξέλιξη του λουδιτισμού και το πάντρεμά του με τον πριμιτιβισμό, αλλά με πολιτικοφέρνοντα μανδύα.
Πίσω ολοταχώς...


----------



## panadeli (Nov 5, 2012)

Κοροϊδεύετε, αλλά όσοι είμαστε υποψιασμένοι αμέσως καταλάβαμε πού παραπέμπει η αποστροφή της Γραμματείας του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Ενωτικού Κοινωνικού Μετώπου στον τεχνοφασισμό. Οι σύντροφοι στον ΣΥΡΙΖΑ Ενωτικό Κοινωνικό Μέτωπο έχουν έγκαιρα διαγνώσει τον κίνδυνο που αντιπροσωπεύουν οι τεχνομάγοι.


----------



## SBE (Nov 6, 2012)

Στον τεχνοφασισμό κόλλησα κι εγώ και μετά γέλασα. 

Για το γλωσσικό σας δίλημμα όμως νομίζω η απάντηση είναι η αλλαγή ορολογίας. 
Όχι φιλοευρωπαϊστές- αντιευρωπαϊστές αλλά φιλοευρωπαϊστές- ευρωσκεπτικιστές.


Mod: Η συζήτηση από την παρατήρηση αυτή αυτονομήθηκε *και συνεχίζεται εδώ*. Ωστόσο, επειδή είμαστε γλωσσικό φόρουμ, θα ήταν χρήσιμο να κατατεθούν εκεί και αποδόσεις/άλλοι σχετικοί όροι, ώστε να φτιάξουμε μετά ένα ωραίο γλωσσικό νηματάκι.


----------

